# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  Believe In Your Heart

## Miss_Sweet

Believe in your heart that 
something wonderful is about to happen. 
Love your life. 
Believe in your own powers, 
and your own potential, 
and in your own innate goodness. 
Wake every morning 
with the awe of just being alive. 
Discover each day the magnificent, 
awesome beauty in the world. 
Explore and embrace life in yourself 
and in everyone you see each day. 
Reach within to find your own specialness. 
Amaze yourself and rouse those around you 
to the potential of each new day. 
Don't be afraid to admit 
that you are less than perfect; 
this is the essence of your humanity. 
Let those who love you help you. 
Trust enough to be able to take. 
Look with hope to the horizon of today, 
for today is all we truly have. 
Live this day well. 
Let a little sun out as well as in. 
Create your own rainbows. 
Be open to all your possibilities; 
all possibilities and Miracles. 

Always believe in Miracles.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Believe in your heart that 
something wonderful is about to happen. 
Love your life. 
Believe in your own powers, 
and your own potential, 
and in your own innate goodness. 
Wake every morning 
with the awe of just being alive. 
Discover each day the magnificent, 
awesome beauty in the world. 
Explore and embrace life in yourself 
and in everyone you see each day. 
Reach within to find your own specialness. 
Amaze yourself and rouse those around you 
to the potential of each new day. 
Don't be afraid to admit 
that you are less than perfect; 
this is the essence of your humanity. 
Let those who love you help you. 
Trust enough to be able to take. 
Look with hope to the horizon of today, 
for today is all we truly have. 
Live this day well. 
Let a little sun out as well as in. 
Create your own rainbows. 
Be open to all your possibilities; 
all possibilities and Miracles. 

Always believe in Miracles.

----------


## Aleena

:applaud;

----------


## Aleena

:applaud;

----------


## Fairy

Awesome!  :Smile: 

Very nice sharing sweety :hug;

----------


## Fairy

Awesome!  :Smile: 

Very nice sharing sweety :hug;

----------


## NInA

Ah, I always do believe on Miracles. Man, awesome poem!  :Smile: 

Thx for sharing sweety!

:ye;

----------


## NInA

Ah, I always do believe on Miracles. Man, awesome poem!  :Smile: 

Thx for sharing sweety!

:ye;

----------


## rami

wahoo nice poem....

----------


## rami

wahoo nice poem....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> :applaud;


Thnx :blush:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> :applaud;


Thnx :blush:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Awesome! 
> 
> Very nice sharing sweety :hug;


Thnx Baji :hug1:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Awesome! 
> 
> Very nice sharing sweety :hug;


Thnx Baji :hug1:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Ah, I always do believe on Miracles. Man, awesome poem! 
> 
> Thx for sharing sweety!
> 
> :ye;


Thnx  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Ah, I always do believe on Miracles. Man, awesome poem! 
> 
> Thx for sharing sweety!
> 
> :ye;


Thnx  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> wahoo nice poem....


Thnx  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> wahoo nice poem....


Thnx  :Smile:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

just read it
nice one miss mithayii  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

just read it
nice one miss mithayii  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx :givefl;  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx :givefl;  :Big Grin:

----------


## bhuvnesh_sharma1

First you feel hollow, 
And empty inside, 
Your friends want you to talk, 
You can't confide, 
 kya baat hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx

----------


## Tiya

oh wow like that poem 
very good

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thnx

----------


## *Fatima*

nice one

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thanku :givefl;

----------


## Mr_cool

superb post...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thnx  :Big Grin:

----------


## rockydada

wow that was cool one.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thnx  :Smile:

----------

